

Kill the Dashboard in OS X - perryazevedo
https://coderwall.com/p/c6aexw

======
proteriate
Looks like the dashboard functionality has changed in OS X Yosemite. There is
now a dropdown menu for "dashboard" under mission control preferences with the
options: \- off \- as space \- as overlay

When I checked my setting it was already set to "off".

